# Best way to remove old breastmilk stains from clothes?



## Shenandoah (Apr 30, 2006)

I just pulled out all of my son's hand-me-down baby clothes for his brother, expected to arrive in ~2 months. I was very surprised to see breastmilk stains on many of the collars. I had a huge oversupply and sprayed ds all the time.







The clothes were clean when I put them in the storage containers. Now bm stains are clearly visible. What's the best way to remove them?


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Have you tried just washing the clothes? I've had a few things where it looked like a stain but I rewashed and it was gone - my guess is that the fatty hindmilk just needs the extra wash.


----------



## Shenandoah (Apr 30, 2006)

I haven't actually rewashed yet. I just assumed the stains would be difficult to get out.


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

try rubbing a little bit of dawn dishwashing liquid on the srain. it works for me!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisap* 
try rubbing a little bit of dawn dishwashing liquid on the srain. it works for me!

yeah that. Or baby oxyclean works really well.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

I swear by Bac-Out. I spray it on my shirts if I know I leaked, spray it on his bibs after he eats, spray it in his diapers if there is a mess, spray it in his wet bags to keep the stink down....I love the stuff!


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

unseasoned meat tenderizer is supposed to get bm and bm-spit up stains out because it breaks down the proteins. as much as i hated to do it, i sditched my allen's naturals detergent for tide free, and all of the bm and spit up stains washed right out of my clothes and dd's.


----------

